# Seal Hunt



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody’s following the harp seal hunt? Unjustified, outdated and truly horrific practice? Or put white sheets on the floor of any slaughterhouse and you’ll see lots of blood too?

Am I wrong to think that Paul & Heather, Mick (Jagger), Brigitte Bardot and company are taking this a little too far?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If the rich people are there for a cause and not just to get their name in the paper, they would offer to adopt the over population ones. To me, its just a bunch of idiots who want to get noticed again, because their flame died off many moons ago. Bardot? Is that some sort of wine?...........


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Bardot? Is that some sort of wine?...........


She was hot back in the 60's and 70's. Bourdeaux is the wine.


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Here are my 2 cents on that.Nobody's wrong or right on this issue, if man had never started fishing in the great north, the seal and fish population would have been balanced by the laws of nature, if by that, a species would have been exterminated, well be it, we call that evolution. But there are tons of dough to be made by fishing up there and the seal pay the price.If maybe they'd find some other way of killing them(like drowning them to a slow and peaceful death...humor). Nobody would be talking about it.I'm really not into seal clubbing ,but we don't have a say, some big foreign corporations do.

:2guns:--------> seal.

sorry for my french Canadian accent


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kill them all who cares. I really don't care if I ever see a seal in my life.


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Well well...here's someone with a ''challenged'' point of view...but you've got the right to your opinion so...

:2guns: ---->stupid and shallow posts


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah radio8, I don't think that the issue is so much about extinction. I think that I read that the federal department of fisheries and oceans has estimated the number of harp seals to be around 3 millions or so and they are monitoring the effect of the hunt to make sure that they do not become extinct. The quota for one hunting season is around 300,000.

But the hunt itself seems to be attracting the attention. I'm thinking that the white icy/snowy background is making this more dramatic than what it is. I also read that the price for a seal skin is about $75 and the whole season brings over 15 millions in revenue for the region. It's important revenue for atlantic region.

And the DFO (dept fisheries oceans) "says the club, or "hakapik," used by many sealers is "an efficient tool" that kills "quickly and humanely." The Royal Commission on Seals and Sealing in Canada found that clubbing, when properly performed, is at least as humane as killing methods in commercial slaughterhouses. Opponents say clubbing often isn't "properly performed."

I just don't think that celebrities should get involve in this. Their point of view is somewhat askew and they want to influence other nations and people to boycott our seafood products. That's ridiculous. It could affect us economically and IMHO, for no truly justified reasons.


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

I was talking ''extinction'' on the long term,and your right, the snowy backdrop doesn't help. you seem really up to date on that issue. I'm not against it,I just think we should'nt get the bad wrap for what foreign companies(because there are) do on our land, but we're as guilty because we support it. The media as to send a clear message that it's always been like this and we won't change a multi million business overnight to please ''media hungry superstars''


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

bottom line is no slaughter is pretty. but white coats sure are, hey? too bad they haven't been hunted in 20 years.

down here we're used to celebs and protesters coming down telling us how barbaric the hunt is *yawn* so it's all a bit stale now.

paul mccartney looked like a fool on cnn and very much his wife's puppet. fact of the matter is without the protest these groups would lose millions of dollars. so do they really want the hunt, their biggest money maker, to stop? I don't think so.

you know what's funny though? that pup that paul and heather posed with was given a death sentence by _them_ since a mother seal won't go near it now that it's had human contact.

is the pick barbaric? not according to government officials and the numerous studies that have been done. more and more rifles are being used on the ice these days...for example the hunt that just occured was done with mainly rifles.

the government shouldn't even allow these protesters on the ice. Canada is the only country in the world that allows them to be there to harrass...I mean, observe the sealers.

what canada should be doing is pushing the food, omega 3 fatty acids, oils, and other uses for seals.

anyone here ever eaten seal? It's pretty greasy. my son has a pair of seal skin slippers...very soft.

the propaganda spread by hsus that the ban on snowcrab is working is a fallacy. most of the comapnies don't even know they're on the list of "supporters" and I think it was something like 20% of the "supporters" are actually boycotting.

don't believe the hype.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> Kill them all who cares. I really don't care if I ever see a seal in my life.



...i used to be deelply concerned about apathy. now i could care less.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> Kill them all who cares. I really don't care if I ever see a seal in my life.



...i used to be deelply concerned about apathy. now i could care less.

:thanks5qx:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ofender said:


> Anybody’s following the harp seal hunt? Unjustified, outdated and truly horrific practice? Or put white sheets on the floor of any slaughterhouse and you’ll see lots of blood too?
> Am I wrong to think that Paul & Heather, Mick (Jagger), Brigitte Bardot and company are taking this a little too far?


...beyond all the uninformed opinions, name calling and idiotic celebrity bashing there are probably some real issues, and genuine truths, on both sides. i have found it very difficult to get any real information on this. it may be that that mcartneys, who i believe are well-meaning (they DON'T need the attention) and other celebrity activists, are poorly informed, or even aiming at the wrong target. conversely, while i find it hard to believe that our government would cover up the truth, it wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think all seals should be clubbed to death with the dead carcasses of spotted owls.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think all seals should be clubbed to death with the dead carcasses of spotted owls.


Excellent! 
and also
Anybody else read Micheal Crichton's "State of Fear" ?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

The only reason we keep those little shits alive is to kill them to make money. THey're useless and eat all the fish. It's not a slaughter when the population of those ****ers has tripled over the last 10 years. The government makes sure that only the allowed amount are killed and the decide the amount on the population. Whats the big deal? Same as pigs and shit we breed to eat. It's not like they're useful preetty animals.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently Pamela Anderson tried to throw a few words in for the seals at the Juno's and almost got thrown out of the place. I hope Faracaster built that stage good and strong, to hold her and those balloons.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Apparently Pamela Anderson tried to throw a few words in for the seals at the Juno's and almost got thrown out of the place. I hope Faracaster built that stage good and strong, to hold her and those balloons.


"Seal may have like to perform but he feared that he may have been clubbed" or sometging to that effect.

.. those balloons.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I was happy to hear she got booed.
I don't know how anyone could take that hipocrite seriously.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think anyone's suprised at Pamela's display of poor judgement. She's not necessarily known for her political savvy.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...beyond all the uninformed opinions, name calling and idiotic celebrity bashing there are probably some real issues, and genuine truths, on both sides. i have found it very difficult to get any real information on this. it may be that that mcartneys, who i believe are well-meaning (they DON'T need the attention) and other celebrity activists, are poorly informed, or even aiming at the wrong target. conversely, while i find it hard to believe that our government would cover up the truth, it wouldn't be the first time...


I have no doubt there's some truth in what you say David.

Being one of those barbaric Newfoundlanders myself, I will have this to say...

First, on the issue of Costco pulling seal oil capsules, regardless of whether it was purely economic as they publicly claim or pressure from that Watson dillhole. All of Canada is up in arms saying "boycott Costco". Well, I went to the local Costco yesterday, and for the first time since I can remember the staff outnumbered the customers. I think it's just a little silly really. The simple fact is Costco here in St. John's was the first store to start the big box store trend that has created 3 new shopping areas with half a dozen or more of these huge stores (Canadian Tire, Wal-Mart, Future Shop, etc, etc). They triggered a boost to the local economy and provided a whole lot of new jobs to the area. I saw BRAVO to that. I don't see the point of persecuting a bunch of local folks who need those Costco jobs just because the head honchos pulled one product that is a miniscule percentage of their overall sales. Do we boycott Wal-Mart because they refuse to carry certain music or movies due to what they caim is objectionable content - i.e. censorship? Nope. I understand the need to make a point, but I find the approach rather pointless and basically self-destructive.

Second, on the celebrity issue. I see it this way. Most of the celebrity activists (the vocal ones anyway) are generally has-beens (McCartney & Bardot) or never-was types (Anderson). All they're doing is trying to give themselves some ligitimacy & make themselves more visible. It's all about the coin.

And as for Watson, the humane society, and all of their friends, I think one of my fellow posters really hit the nail on the head. They NEED the seal hunt. It's an annual revenue stream for them - nothing more. Without it (and similar "causes"), these organizations would have no reason to exist & no funding to maintain themselves. You'll never convince me there isn't a self-serving purpose behind it all for any protester.

I'm not saying some of these people don't legitimately care about the animals - just that the figureheads have a hidden ajenda. And the humane society does a lot of excellent & valuable work in other areas. I think they're a little misguided on this issue however.

As for the government, I'd not so deluded that I don't realize there's some rhetoric on their part. However, I feel it is justified in this case since the protestors campaign is uninformed and misleading at best, and more accurately I would call it a propaganda campaign. I know for a FACT that much of it is barefaced lies.

Regarding the humanity of the hunt, I ask you this. Is it any more inhumane than hanging a bunch of chickens by their feet & sending them to an assembly-line style slaughter? You don't see activists crying about the slaughter of pigs, chickens & cows because they're not cute & cuddly like baby seals. If there's no photo op, there's no protest.

Finally, a few points that activists like to ignore...

- Whitecoats haven't been hunted in Canada in about 20 years, yet whitecoats are still the focal point of the protests, even to the point of using archive footage from over 20 years ago.
- The seal population has more than tripled in the last decade. Meanwhile, their primary food supply...fish stocks...have been practically decimated and show no real signs of recovery. Yet, there are more & more seals chowing down. Does anyone else see a recipe for disaster for the seal population there?
- The pelts are a revenue stream, and the primary one without a doubt. However, the rest of the carcass is not wasted (or should I say it doesn't need to be). Some of the meat is eaten locally. There is a niche market for seal oil. And, the asians are buying anything left that's not used. So, it's not wasteful.

And my final comment. With the millions of dollars celebrities & activists are pumping into these protests, I wonder how much food & meds could be shipped to starving & sick families... Just a thought.

Boy - that turned into a long rant! Think I'll stop now.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard on CBC this morning that Costco has put the seal oil capsules back on the shelf. Public pressure works.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was that Costco nationwide, never heard anything about that down here. May have missed it though


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

All I've heard is the St. John's store will be carrying them.
Costco have also issued a statement debunking Paul Watson's claim that he, and the Sea Sheppard Society, were the ones that got them taken off the shelves in the first place.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I heard they were gonna stock them nationally, but no confirmation on that.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

hoser said:


> I heard on CBC this morning that Costco has put the seal oil capsules back on the shelf. Public pressure works.


If public pressured worked, this ghastly seal hunt would have ended 30 years ago! The majority of Canadians are against this hunt.

I am one of them. I just love it when people say 'but it creates revenue'. So what!Slavery created revenue, too, that didn't make it right! That hunt needs to stop. It's a bloody embarrassment to Canadians everywhere. Danny Williams is doing a lousy job. If he really cared about his constituents, he'd be in there arguing for more money for his province to develop ethical ETHICAL industry in NL, not that backwoods crap that goes on now. He's not doing Newfoundlanders any favours by supporting the seal hunt. He's just perpetuating the image that they're a bunch of hicks. Not fair to them, not fair to the animals, not fair to the rest of Canadians. I've been to NL. It's beautiful. Develop tourism or something ethical. Create jobs for people that will allow them to hold their heads high.
And for those of you who think that the seals need to go because of the declining cod population, give your head a shake! The seals eat both cod as well as other fish that eat cod, so they actually contribute to a BALANCE. Overfishing has decreased the population of cod, not the seals. The seals are a scapegoat. And if you believe everything our government and the Dep of Fisheries says, give your head another shake. They're just lazy and don't want to invest the time or money it would take to develop the Eastern provinces. They're taking the easy way out. 

Quoted from Emohawk...._Second, on the celebrity issue. I see it this way. Most of the celebrity activists (the vocal ones anyway) are generally has-beens (McCartney & Bardot) or never-was types (Anderson). All they're doing is trying to give themselves some ligitimacy & make themselves more visible. It's all about the coin._ 


I doubt that the McCartneys need money, and they don't receive any money for any of the humane work they do. Linda McCartney was a long-time vegetarian and animal rights activist (are you old enough to remember her favourite little saying 'Don't eat anything with a face'?). Heather has similar values. I assure you both Paul and Heather do this because they want the world to be a better place for our kids to inherit, and for the animals who reside here. Oh, and yes, the McCartneys actually DO care about chickens, pigs, cows and all the other animals, even the ugly ones, that are caught up in factory farming.


Last but not least, when you know better, you DO better. Why would anyone want to cling to traditions that are cruel, ugly, barbaric, etc. Tradition should never involve cruelty. Why are people so afraid of progress?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> If public pressured worked, this ghastly seal hunt would have ended 30 years ago! The majority of Canadians are against this hunt.


link to stats please. anti sealers love to say this but is it actually true? I've seen polls that go both ways. There's no definitive data on it.



> I am one of them. I just love it when people say 'but it creates revenue'. So what!Slavery created revenue, too, that didn't make it right!


are you seriously comparing the annual cull to human slavery?!? Or are you just regurgitation what Paul McCartney said on Larry King.



> That hunt needs to stop. It's a bloody embarrassment to Canadians everywhere. Danny Williams is doing a lousy job.


Actually he's arguably one of, if not the, best premier we've ever had. He's intelligent, informed, articulate, good head for business....



> If he really cared about his constituents, he'd be in there arguing for more money for his province to develop ethical ETHICAL industry in NL, not that backwoods crap that goes on now. He's not doing Newfoundlanders any favours by supporting the seal hunt. He's just perpetuating the image that they're a bunch of hicks. Not fair to them, not fair to the animals, not fair to the rest of Canadians.


what's unethical and backwoods about the seal hunt exactly? how is the seal hunt more unethical than say a slaughterhouse or other controlled hunt?



> I've been to NL. It's beautiful. Develop tourism or something ethical. Create jobs for people that will allow them to hold their heads high.


yes, because ecotourism is such a good alternative. let's set up an industry that disrupts the seal's (and other wildlife's) habitat all year round! Our tourism sector is growing quite well but you'll be hard pressed to be able to sustain any sort of living out of it in the winter time.



> And for those of you who think that the seals need to go because of the declining cod population, give your head a shake! The seals eat both cod as well as other fish that eat cod, so they actually contribute to a BALANCE.
> Overfishing has decreased the population of cod, not the seals. The seals are a scapegoat. And if you believe everything our government and the Dep of Fisheries says, give your head another shake. They're just lazy and don't want to invest the time or money it would take to develop the Eastern provinces. They're taking the easy way out.


It's not soley to save the cod stocks, no. It's overpopulation in the seal population as well. Believe me, most Newfoundlanders are well aware of the reasons the cod is gone.




> I doubt that the McCartneys need money, and they don't receive any money for any of the humane work they do. Linda McCartney was a long-time vegetarian and animal rights activist (are you old enough to remember her favourite little saying 'Don't eat anything with a face'?). Heather has similar values. I assure you both Paul and Heather do this because they want the world to be a better place for our kids to inherit, and for the animals who reside here. Oh, and yes, the McCartneys actually DO care about chickens, pigs, cows and all the other animals, even the ugly ones, that are caught up in factory farming.


Too bad they don't care about being well informed or know how to have a proper discourse. Too bad they didn't care about the fact that whitecoats aren't hunted (but they sure look cute in a publicity shot!) or that that pup's mother wouldn't have anything to do with it once a human touched it, or what they did (fondling the pup) is actually illegal (too bad the gov didn't have the balls to prosecute). The way heather acted on larry king was horrendous. when presented with the facts all she (and poor Paul) could do was stammer through her HSUS pamphlet she probably read on the way over.
Sorry but they're shilling for HSUS, who don't want the seal hunt, their biggest money maker, to end.



> Last but not least, when you know better, you DO better. Why would anyone want to cling to traditions that are cruel, ugly, barbaric, etc. Tradition should never involve cruelty. Why are people so afraid of progress?


What exactly is cruel, ugly and barbaric about it specifically that doesn't apply to other hunts and slaughters?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

*THE SEAL HUNT IS A GOOD THING*
You people are too sucked into the media. You haven't heard both sides of the story. You see a picture of a cute seal on an anti-seal hunt sight, and you think that it is cruel to kill seals.
Do you people know why seals are being clubbed? The people living in the easy are very poor, they dont have great jobs like in Ontario and the West. Most of them have gone to university, and still cannot find jobs because it is practically deserted where they live. They struggle for food and shelter. 
Seals are overpopulating the area. There are many of them, and people kill them for their meat, so they can sell them. They also kill baby seals for fur, not because they are cruel, but because they have no other choice. 
Also, dont you think that these seal clubbers would be making SEAL CLUBBING websites? Of coarse they would, but they have no money. The people who run the anti-seal clubbing websites are wealthy, so they get a lot of the public on their side.
*Think about it people, what would you rather, seals die or people die?* You people who think that killing seals is cruel are too sucked into the media.


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Capital letters= SHOUTING! Pipe down son...Thanks


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

ofender said:


> "Seal may have like to perform but he feared that he may have been clubbed" or sometging to that effect.


You know, if I were Seal, I would've taken ol' Pam's words and twisted them into accusing her of making some Rodney King racial joke.









This seal hunt issue is nothing but a convenient strawman for celebrities to _appear_ all 'conscious' and 'altruistic'. It was nice to see people like Jann Arden put plastic-Pam in her place. I still don't understand how someone as artificial as Pamela Anderson is the poster girl for "nature".

I think the WORST thing I saw lately was Bridgitte Bardot (who now looks like cross between a prune and an iguana) standing in front of a seal clubbing a newborn baby human. How the hell do you equate the two?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> If public pressured worked, this ghastly seal hunt would have ended 30 years ago! The majority of Canadians are against this hunt.
> 
> I am one of them. I just love it when people say 'but it creates revenue'. So what!Slavery created revenue, too, that didn't make it right! That hunt needs to stop. It's a bloody embarrassment to Canadians everywhere. Danny Williams is doing a lousy job. If he really cared about his constituents, he'd be in there arguing for more money for his province to develop ethical ETHICAL industry in NL, not that backwoods crap that goes on now. He's not doing Newfoundlanders any favours by supporting the seal hunt. He's just perpetuating the image that they're a bunch of hicks. Not fair to them, not fair to the animals, not fair to the rest of Canadians. I've been to NL. It's beautiful. Develop tourism or something ethical. Create jobs for people that will allow them to hold their heads high.
> And for those of you who think that the seals need to go because of the declining cod population, give your head a shake! The seals eat both cod as well as other fish that eat cod, so they actually contribute to a BALANCE. Overfishing has decreased the population of cod, not the seals. The seals are a scapegoat. And if you believe everything our government and the Dep of Fisheries says, give your head another shake. They're just lazy and don't want to invest the time or money it would take to develop the Eastern provinces. They're taking the easy way out.
> ...



Thanks Gilliangirl for putting in a breath of sanity in a mob mentality. I support what you have said and feel at least as strongly as you. As I read this thread I was getting angry and more angry, unable to write a calm and thoughtful reply. 
Thanks
Pete
P.S.
Danny williams looked like a dim fool on Larry King. Amazing he won a political campaign. Actually on second thought, maybe that* is* the reason he won. Look at George Bush for example.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

if someone who knew what they were talking about and presented the facts looked like a "dim fool", what would you say the mccartney's (uninformed, ignorant, pawns, didn't even know where they were) looked like?

good to hear that hypocrite anderson got booed at the junos too.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

hoser said:


> if someone who knew what they were talking about and presented the facts looked like a "dim fool", what would you say the mccartney's (uninformed, ignorant, pawns, didn't even know where they were) looked like?
> 
> good to hear that hypocrite anderson got booed at the junos too.


Uh, Williams didn't represent the facts. In fact, he misquoted so many organizations that some of them (IFAW, WWF) were considering legal action. If you don't believe me, go to their websites and *read it for yourself*. He made a huge fool of himself and lost even more credibility.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

hoser said:


> good to hear that hypocrite anderson got booed at the junos too.



What's hypocritical about voicing an opinion you believe in ?
You have an opinion that I assume you believe in. Are you a hypocrite?
Maybe the Junos is not the best platform to voice your opinion on such a subject. 
But it is not hypocritical.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Uh, Williams didn't represent the facts. In fact, he misquoted so many organizations that some of them (IFAW, WWF) were considering legal action. If you don't believe me, go to their websites and *read it for yourself*. He made a huge fool of himself and lost even more credibility.


this is what you're talking about?

"WILLIAMS: Heather, first of all, Paul, you're in Prince Edward Island now. And I'm in Newfoundland and Labrador. I'm inviting you to come to my province to see that. We are supported by the World Wildlife Fund, a very reputable organization. This is supported by the United Nations and the International Society for Conservation. These are worldwide policy speakers who speak on behalf of the international community. They see nothing wrong with it. And I just want to make your audience aware..."

Agreed he did get that wrong....as for him making a fool of himself....I completely disagree. The McCartney's were 10x worse. if you want to talk about distorting facts and lying, we can discuss HSUS "boycott list" where 80% of the companies listed aren't boycotting or don't even know they're on the list...


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> What's hypocritical about voicing an opinion you believe in ?
> You have an opinion that I assume you believe in. Are you a hypocrite?
> Maybe the Junos is not the best platform to voice your opinion on such a subject.
> But it is not hypocritical.


Anderson herself is a hypocrite. she has no problem reaping the benefits of animal testing in her breast implants, hairdye, plastic surgery, and hepetitis (liver) research. also, she'll wear leather if there's a paycheck involved (barbed wire).....based on these things, her opinion shouldn't mean much to anyone....and to those it does, well, I feel sorry for them.

does anyone even watch the junos? I just heard about it the next day.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

hoser said:


> Anderson herself is a hypocrite. she has no problem reaping the benefits of animal testing in her breast implants, hairdye, plastic surgery, and hepetitis (liver) research. also, she'll wear leather if there's a paycheck involved (barbed wire).....based on these things, her opinion shouldn't mean much to anyone....and to those it does, well, I feel sorry for them.
> 
> does anyone even watch the junos? I just heard about it the next day.



I won't get into a pissing contest with you here "HOSER". And I don't pretend to know all the facts about Pam. It seems like you know quite a bit about someone who's "opinion shouldn't mean much to anyone" and that you "just heard about the next day". However, I do know that the cosmetic company that she has an endorsment with, is against animal testing,(Cruelty Free Beauty) in addition to their AIDS fund and their recycling program.

And since you asked.....1.7 million Canadians :smilie_flagge17: watched the Junos this year and it is being packaged to be shown on MTV and VH1 worldwide. I'll get you those numbers when it airs  

cheers
Pete


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I just like to be informed is all and know what kind of people we're dealing with. that's bad somehow?
yes, I heard (well, read) about it the next day, so what. the junos (and most awards shows) aren't interesting to me. I knew MTV (CTV) had the contract since it wasn't shown on a local channel here.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I won't get into a pissing contest with you here "HOSER". And I don't pretend to know all the facts about Pam. It seems like you know quite a bit about someone who's "opinion shouldn't mean much to anyone" and that you "just heard about the next day". However, I do know that the cosmetic company that she has an endorsment with, is against animal testing,(Cruelty Free Beauty) in addition to their AIDS fund and their recycling program.
> 
> And since you asked.....1.7 million Canadians :smilie_flagge17: watched the Junos this year and it is being packaged to be shown on MTV and VH1 worldwide. I'll get you those numbers when it airs
> 
> ...


LOL!! That's exactly what I thought when I read Hoser's post.... for someone who despises Pammy, he sure seems to know a lot about her LOL!!!

From what I've read, she owns her own pleather clothing line and does not wear leather, and she is only using naturopathic treatments for her hepatitis and does not support animal testing/vivisection. I think Pammy is the real deal. There are plenty of cruelty-free cosmetics and hair dyes on the market these days, Hoser. I know she was in Halifax recently (around the Junos) promoting MAC cosmetics, too, which are cruelty-free. I also applaud her courage for making her anti-sealhunt comments at a show that took place in Halifax!! Whether you agree with her or not, that took guts!!

Hoser, you say you want to be informed? Then get informed. Read up on the topic and view it all with a critical eye. Be open to the fact that maybe the government isn't what you thought it was. Think 'big picture'. Think 'future'. But most importantly, think 'humane'.

Oh, and the boycott list??? The stats around that are that 33% of the companies on the list were polled by the 'sealhunt supporters'. Of that 33% that were polled, 13% didn't know they were on the list. Will someone please hand me my scientific calculator?? Because that's what I would need to calculate how small that number is!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess you've never heard of the phrase "know your enemy". I don't "despise" her, I (and Newfoundlanders in general) am sick of these celebrities thinking they can come tell us what to do, without knowing anything about us, or the hunt. Pam WILL wear leather for a paycheck and is a spokesperson for the American Liver Foundation, who endorse animal testing. Anyway, enough about her.

So what's the difference of HSUS claiming they have almost 300 companies onboard, and the Center for Consumer Freedom contacting the companies on the list, only to find out that 62 percent (I thought I read 80%, my mistake) were unaware that HSUS were describing them as boycott participants. I guess it all depends on who you think is telling the truth. I'd like to see a link to the stats you're posting. here's mine
http://www.consumerfreedom.com/pressRelease_detail.cfm/release/152

Listen, you don't have to tell me to look at the feds critically, I'm a Newfoundland & Labrador nationalist. A seperatist if you will. If it were a viable alternative right now, I'd vote to leave Canada in a second.

I've previously said that I think that the other uses for seal should be increased and not just the fur taken. As for being killed humanely, only a small number of sealers use the hakapik....but I have to admit that I am more inclined to believe the Canadian Medical Veterinary Association than HSUS, PETA or any other of these organizations.
I don't have a problem with the hunt, but I do want to see expansion in other areas (meat, omega 3, etc) and less focus put on the fur side of it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

hoser said:


> Listen, you don't have to tell me to look at the feds critically, I'm a Newfoundland & Labrador nationalist. A seperatist if you will. If it were a viable alternative right now, I'd vote to leave Canada in a second.



Hey Hoser.....

I'm totally with you as far as being critical of Government. Federal, Provincial and Municipal. I am suspicious of anyone that wants to be a politcian. You have to ask questions, ask for reasons, ask for motivation, question "authority" and decide for yourself. We are generally sold a bill of goods that has been so spun and manipulated by the time we hear about it, it resembles nothing of the truth. Now I know I'm treading on thin ice here. And I'm not saying that a politicians are crooks, but you have to wonder what motivates someone to become one in the first place. Power? Fame? I don't know as the last thing I would want to be is a politcian.

As far as your feeling of separation is concerned. That is totally your thing. I will not make comment on that. But I can understand that being as isolated as you are there can make you feel, well, different and independent from the rest of Canada. However I have played, toured, worked and vacationed in Nfld. many times, and it is THE place in this whole country that I absolutely LOVE. Canada would be at a huge loss if Nfld. ever did decide to separate.

cheers:food-smiley-004: 
Pete

Now if you guys would just stop hunting those seals......


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

I would stop hunting seals if they weren't so dam delicious.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Hoser.....
> 
> I'm totally with you as far as being critical of Government. Federal, Provincial and Municipal. I am suspicious of anyone that wants to be a politcian. You have to ask questions, ask for reasons, ask for motivation, question "authority" and decide for yourself. We are generally sold a bill of goods that has been so spun and manipulated by the time we hear about it, it resembles nothing of the truth. Now I know I'm treading on thin ice here. And I'm not saying that a politicians are crooks, but you have to wonder what motivates someone to become one in the first place. Power? Fame? I don't know as the last thing I would want to be is a politcian.
> 
> ...


Confederation is a highly political thing here. From the provincial government to the feds, our interests haven't been taken care of. Unfortunately confederation has led to the reliance on the goverment we see now, or the "Culture of defeat", as Stephen Harper put it. Add the horrible management of our resources at the hands of the feds and you start to wonder if things could be better.....at least (imo) now we have someone at the provincial level who's willing to fight for what's rightfully ours.....anyway, that's really getting off topic.

Looks like Loyola Hearn is going to look at the regulations for "observing" the sealers....proper thing, imo. There are some labour standards and workers' rights issues at play. It's going to be interesting to see how the case that HSUS is bringing to court (if they actually get to court) pans out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ofender said:


> Anybody’s following the harp seal hunt? Unjustified, outdated and truly horrific practice? Or put white sheets on the floor of any slaughterhouse and you’ll see lots of blood too?
> 
> Am I wrong to think that Paul & Heather, Mick (Jagger), Brigitte Bardot and company are taking this a little too far?



Won't see Paul and Heather out there again. he will be busy with his lawyers

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/05/18/mccartney.divorce.reut/index.html?section=cnn_topstories


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hardcorelogo said:


> I would stop hunting seals if they weren't so dam delicious.


...damn delicious.

beavers are "dam" delcious.

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Won't see Paul and Heather out there again. he will be busy with his lawyers
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/05/18/mccartney.divorce.reut/index.html?section=cnn_topstories


I heard about it but i haven't had a chance to read and find out what's really happening. But some people were talking today and I heard something about them not having a pre-nup!! So she is entitled to half of what he's worth. I heard something about her wanting 400 or 900 millions or something to that effect and that she'll be on her way.

Regardless, maybe Paul won't be on the ice with the seals anymore but with that kind of dough and Paul not being there to *slow* her down, we'll hear from her and the seals...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ofender said:


> I heard about it but i haven't had a chance to read and find out what's really happening. But some people were talking today and I heard something about them not having a pre-nup!! So she is entitled to half of what he's worth. I heard something about her wanting 400 or 900 millions or something to that effect and that she'll be on her way.
> Regardless, maybe Paul won't be on the ice with the seals anymore but with that kind of dough and Paul not being there to *slow* her down, we'll hear from her and the seals...



...what was it ron stewart said? something along the lines of "next time, instead of getting married, i'll just find a woman i don't like and give her a house and a car."

i think ol' macca got conned, big time.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Giving up half that fortune is going to hurt... bummer


----------

